# what a looker in Delaware ..FREE!! 1 YEAR OLD MALE



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

http://delaware.craigslist.org/pet/1143787046.html


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

beautiful dog. 

very sad for him


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I emailed the poster about this boy.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

I hope he finds a great home!


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

It's been deleted


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I click on the link above it still shows?


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

purebred german shep (n wilm )

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-04-28, 7:01AM EDT



male, 1.5 yeard old. good with kids & other dogs. Not good with cats. Free to good home. 
You can email or call 302-670-8572 


Location: n wilm 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

still on


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

still on


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

"Posting has been deleted by its author."


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

it says deleted here


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

nm, deleted, was kept in cache. reload the page and poof.


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

bigbump for helpppppppppppppppp


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

just got this from the owner he doesn;t get along with the cat..but ok with kids dogs...etc..he sent this to me today EVERYONE THIS IS A NICE DOG..HE IS GOING TO TAKE HIM TO A SHELTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

HE SENT ME THIS---Ok do you have a phone number ?
Would you be able to come over soon ?


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

male, 1.5 yeard old. good with kids & other dogs. Not good with cats.
> Free
> to good home.
> You can email or call 302-670-8572


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

he is taking him to a shelter oh please someone...please if i can get him to N.J. I can board him [email protected]


----------



## gsds_are_the_best (Feb 17, 2009)

http://delaware.craigslist.org/pet/1136947539.html

great looking dog!

here's an older craiglist post with a pic of him 
also includes phone contact info.

someone please help him. 

he looks tough but shelters aren't a good place for any animal to go.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

This apparently should be urgent.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Copied this from the above Cl link,hope it was ok. Maybe it will help to see the dog that needs saved.


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

OK a wonderful person from the board is a truck driver he offered to bring him to N.J. but i got an email from the owner 
this is it..i hope he went to a good home??

Hello
One of the people saw your post and has agreed to take him in the lady 
has 17 acres in Delaware
Thanks for your help--

Jim Steele


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

this was the email i got today from the owner and many many thanks to DOGSNKIDDOS from this board who offered to bring him to N.J...WE WERE ALL SENT..i hope he went to a very good home


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I am happy to drive a dog for anyone anytime...some of my first posts here were about moving a dog from tennessee....and finally I just got in the car and went







Have car, will travel







Now that my little ones are both in school I am a REALLY bored at home mom.....


----------

